

Fear Of Getting Fired - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.tumblr.com/post/89661387436/fear-of-getting-fired

======
redxblood
Ha, i´m afraid i WON´T be fired anytime soon.

~~~
Ataub24
big tech co?

